# Don't know if this qualify's...



## fotodoug (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 12, 2022)

-

Qualifies in terms of…?


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 12, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Qualifies in terms of…?


It's in the macro section...this is a small model car.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Jan 12, 2022)

-

Gotcha!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## snowbear (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice.  What was your lighting setup?


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....


Thank you...these little cars also race!


----------



## fotodoug (Jan 12, 2022)

snowbear said:


> Nice.  What was your lighting setup?


That was done outside on my patio table, in the shade, on a white foamcore sheet, with white foamcore sheets on each side, and behind.


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice shot! I thought it was real, so well done!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 13, 2022)

When I first saw it I was a little perplexed but I figured that it being a shot of a car in the macro section it must be a small model car. It's a nice nice shot, don't you wish you had the real thing? I know I do. BTW, what kind of car is it? I'm guessing at it being an Audi or a Lambo.


----------



## Donde (Jan 15, 2022)

We can call it small wonder.


----------



## slat (Jan 16, 2022)

Nicely done.


----------

